# Dr. Kilmers Swamp Root



## slugplate (Dec 11, 2019)

I know these bottles are relatively common but I had never dug one before. I dug it out of the ground at my secret farm dump yesterday. I cleaned it up and it looks like it just left the plant! Mint! I was so happy to find it in this condition since I've been probing the area for years. Lots of broken stuff, but some real keepers. My next "want" is a Warner's Safe Cure. Oh, BTW, I uncovered an iron pontil base, broken of course, just the base. I think I have finally figured out the lines they took to dump the older stuff... more to come.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 11, 2019)

Amazing! What did you clean it with?


----------



## sandchip (Dec 11, 2019)

Great example with above average embossing.  Good going!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 11, 2019)

Congrats, I remember when I dug my 1st one a few years ago. Common but still cool to dig one. I also always wanted to dig a Warners Safe & Finally did about 5-6 years ago. Now I want to dig a Warners TipperCanoe? LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 12, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> Congrats, I remember when I dug my 1st one a few years ago. Common but still cool to dig one. I also always wanted to dig a Warners Safe & Finally did about 5-6 years ago. Now I want to dig a Warners TipperCanoe? LEON.




I'll take a Birmingham Coca Cola hutch.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 12, 2019)

I'd love to dig a Coca Cola Hutch also but that is Highly unlikely living in Michigan. My Parents use to live in Alabama south east of Huntsville & always dreamed of digging one in a privy or dump there but never happened.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 12, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> I'd love to dig a Coca Cola Hutch also but that is Highly unlikely living in Michigan. My Parents use to live in Alabama south east of Huntsville & always dreamed of digging one in a privy or dump there but never happened.View attachment 193176




I'd like to find just a Coca Cola straight side at this rate.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 13, 2019)

Screwtop said:


> Amazing! What did you clean it with?


That's the great part. Soap, water, and a bottle brush was all it needed! I was surprised it didn't have any stains, case wear  or iridescence.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 13, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> I'd love to dig a Coca Cola Hutch also but that is Highly unlikely living in Michigan. My Parents use to live in Alabama south east of Huntsville & always dreamed of digging one in a privy or dump there but never happened.View attachment 193176


I don't think I'll find one around here, New Jersey. The hutches I found (2) were local. I found absolutely nothing outside of the 5 boroughs of NYC and some local stuff. Finding a Coke hutch around these parts would be a miraculous find. I wish you good luck and hope you find one.


----------

